# You want tips?? Here you go.



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm stealing this from another poster on a different thread......cause I think it needs a post all it's own. The more I think about it.....the better it sounds.

You pull up. Pax gets in. Many will say "how are you doing" or some variation of this.

You answer, "Good, it's been a little slow, but the tips have been GREAT......and it should pick up some more in a bit"

You just inserted the thought of tipping in their head using a positive statement and with out sounding like you're asking for one. Now they have to make a decision of whether or not to tip you..where as before they may have assumed they were not supposed to tip. I can see this making a real difference. 

If they come back with, "Oh, I thought Uber didn't have tipping"

Just say, "Of course, Uber is a cashless system, and while tipping is never expected.....it's ALWAYS appreciated."

Seems like a winner to me......


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

You forget that most are brainwashed into thinking that they've already set the app up to tip you 20% for every ride.


----------



## FireCatPDX (Sep 28, 2015)

I like it TurboChris.

It may not get you any tips, but it's positive, and gets the topic out in the open.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I do the exact same thing and it really helps get tips. I also mention that I deliver pizza 3 nights a week to help pay my medicine costs too.


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

andaas said:


> You forget that most are brainwashed into thinking that they've already set the app up to tip you 20% for every ride.


I wouldn't say most.....I have spoke about this to everyone I know that ubers (maybe 10 people) in the last week or so and none of them said that....everyone I talked to DID think tips were not expected. Including me who's been a uber customer for 2 years (4 to 5 x a month) until I joined this board.
I think any way to bring up tips without pressure....can only be positive and WILL increase tips. Hell, I never tipped till I found out....NOW I tip.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

The TAG line has also worked well for me at times. Oddly, I forgot to casually add to convo on Saturday night...only came away with $10 in tips. My best TAG night helped produce $41 in tips. Makes a difference. TAG, you're it! 

Edit: I failed to mention all of the days/nights when I have received $0 in tips.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

However, I will add that it really depends on the market...


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

MrBear said:


> I do the exact same thing and it really helps get tips. I also mention that I deliver pizza 3 nights a week to help pay my medicine costs too.


Beer is a medicine right???

Or can I use it for my fukitall refill?


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> The TAG line has also worked well for me at times. Oddly, I forgot to casually add to convo on Saturday night...only came away with $10 in tips. My best TAG night helped produce $41 in tips. Makes a difference. TAG, you're it!
> 
> Edit: I failed to mention all of the days/nights when I have received $0 in tips.


Sorry but whats a TAG line / TAG night?


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

TurboChris said:


> Sorry but whats a TAG line / TAG night?


TAG=tips are great


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> TAG=tips are great


Ahhh got it! Thanks.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

TurboChris said:


> I'm stealing this from another poster on a different thread......cause I think it needs a post all it's own. The more I think about it.....the better it sounds.
> 
> You pull up. Pax gets in. Many will say "how are you doing" or some variation of this.
> 
> ...


1 star rating/deactivated for hassling clients most likely. How has it worked in practice?


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

You really think that mentioning the tips have been great in casual conversation is hassling? Or that done nicely ANYONE would be offended? Having a hard time imagining that.

I haven't tried it as I haven't driven in over a week....but the other thread the driver stated it worked great.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lately more people shake my hand saying "unfortunately I don't carry cash and can't tip" as they leave my car. 

I guess the hand shake is a new form of tip!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've used this line a few times and it tends to work at least sometimes (which is really all we can realistically hope for). Maybe you don't get a cash tip this time around, but at least now that particular pax knows that tipping is "possible" and maybe the next driver gets a tip as a result (pay it forward).
wee
You can also easily insert a variation of this when pax ask: So, do you make good money? Is the money good? Is it worth it? Lucrative? etc.

I always answer something like: Well, if you're willing to sacrifice your weekends and tips are good you can do pretty good. Other times during the week it's hard because it's slow and people aren't traveling as much, but if tips are good you end up doing pretty good.


----------



## Diet Pookie (Aug 26, 2015)

Tools. Just tools.


----------



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

Has anyone looked at or used/using "PayPal.Me" feature to accept Tips?

This is for people who say they don't carry cash, or they don't have any right now!!!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Lately more people shake my hand saying "unfortunately I don't carry cash and can't tip" as they leave my car.
> 
> I guess the hand shake is a new form of tip!


Someone got him confused over the meaning of greasing your palms.


----------



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

This is a great ****ing idea I'm totally using it, thanks.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

TurboChris said:


> You pull up. Pax gets in. Many will say "how are you doing" or some variation of this.
> 
> You answer, "Good, it's been a little slow, but the tips have been GREAT......and it should pick up some more in a bit"


Please give kudos to the originator of the *TAG* (*T*ips *A*re *G*reat) Method, MrsUberJax herself.

*The Official Driver TAG program, TAG you're it!*


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Lately more people shake my hand saying "unfortunately I don't carry cash and can't tip" as they leave my car.
> 
> I guess the hand shake is a new form of tip!


Maybe carry a square and offer them a CC payment option?

Of course if they say they have no CC with them...I guess you can ask them to Ping you again and you can accept and cancel to get a cancellation fee as a "tip"......you KNOW they'll have their cell with them....it'd be hard for them to wiggle out of that one!

Andy


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

BuberXL said:


> Has anyone looked at or used/using "PayPal.Me" feature to accept Tips?
> 
> This is for people who say they don't carry cash, or they don't have any right now!!!


Stay away from PayPal !! Use Square, faster and less cost. Money is in your bank the next morning.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> 1 star rating/deactivated for hassling clients most likely. How has it worked in practice?


Look who popped in to concern troll the Drivers trying to make a few extra bucks in Tips using the TAG method. Why it's Mr. john djjjoe, the "*Ex Uber CSR*" himself!


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

TurboChris said:


> I'm stealing this from another poster on a different thread......cause I think it needs a post all it's own. The more I think about it.....the better it sounds.
> 
> You pull up. Pax gets in. Many will say "how are you doing" or some variation of this.
> 
> ...


Great Turbochris, I like it!! I posted this on another thread but should be here as well;--------》Here's an idea, engage in a conversation about Uber, all most all pax will gladly chat about the service. Talk about the affordability of uber compaired to triditional cabs as the pax will certainly agree, then tell the pax,"even if uber adds the tip feature to the app. It will still be affordable" (you could throw in a "wouldn't you agree"). It may spark a response such as " oh I thought the tip was already included " thus opening the door for correction and possible tips.
Another phrase worth spouting within the triditional cab part of the conversation , "cabs cost 3 times as much plus they get tips"....


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Smooth, OP. Smooth...


----------



## LifeBeforeUber (May 18, 2015)

As a driver, when I catch a ride myself, I always tip.


----------



## tipster (Nov 14, 2015)

TurboChris said:


> I'm stealing this from another poster on a different thread......cause I think it needs a post all it's own. The more I think about it.....the better it sounds.
> 
> You pull up. Pax gets in. Many will say "how are you doing" or some variation of this.
> 
> ...





TurboChris said:


> I'm stealing this from another poster on a different thread......cause I think it needs a post all it's own. The more I think about it.....the better it sounds.
> 
> You pull up. Pax gets in. Many will say "how are you doing" or some variation of this.
> 
> ...


It


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

That is cool if this works for all you and to each their own and all that, but I personally would never do this myself. I find it to be unprofessional at best and immature veiled begging at worst.

If someone is going to tip, they are going to tip. If someone isnt going to tip, they arent going to tip regardless of whether they have cash on them. You arent brainwashing someone like you seem to think you are. Are ya'll Tony Robbins or what?

I can only imagine that some pax find this to be a turn-off and see right through it. I know I certainly would but then again I'm as sharp as a tack. There is no way to prove that this actually works. For all you know everytime you've said this to a pax and gotten a tip, they were already planning on tipping you anyways. How many times have some of you said this line and then not received a tip? And possibly a low rating because it was a turn off for pax?

Again, to each their own. Just my professional personal opinion.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

BuberXL said:


> Has anyone looked at or used/using "PayPal.Me" feature to accept Tips?
> 
> This is for people who say they don't carry cash, or they don't have any right now!!!


PayPal Here... works great, they send you a card swipe. . once they say sorry no cash,, you say, no worries i have a card swip right here. pax see the card swipe protruding from the tablet or phone and hand you their card


----------

